# Yellow Red Zebra



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello,
I have an african cichlid tank, I recently purchased a beautiful yellow fish, when I asked the store owner she said it was a red zebra, is this possible or is it a lab, it does not look like a yellow lab apart from it's colour.
It is a juvie so maybe it will change. Any ideas?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.africancichlids.net/gallery/metriaclima_lombardoi.jpg

look familiar?

It might be a young zebra of some sort. Without pictures its impossible to say. Malawi cichlids can interbreed between a number of different species- for example, metriaclima estherae can actually spawn with yellow labs and make a strange overly muscular short bodied lab with a really fat head.


----------

